# Apple Watch ohne Telekom



## XantRobert (3 Januar 2018)

Also irgendwie ist das komisch mit der Apple Watch.
Für die Version mit Sinn muss man wohl einen Telekom Vertrag haben, und dann funktioniert das nicht mal im Ausland, obwohl das Roaming ja inzwischen kostenlos sein soll.
Ab wann geht es dann auch mit anderen Anbietern und vor allen Dingen Prepaid Karten??


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2018)

XantRobert schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist das komisch mit der Apple Watch.
> Für die Version mit Sinn muss man wohl einen Telekom Vertrag haben, und dann funktioniert das nicht mal im Ausland, obwohl das Roaming ja inzwischen kostenlos sein soll.
> Ab wann geht es dann auch mit anderen Anbietern und vor allen Dingen Prepaid Karten??


Das Problem ist nicht die Watch, sondern die eSIM, die von vielen Anbietern noch nicht angeboten werden kann. Ich vermute, dass Dir da niemand einen verbindlichen Zeitpunkt nennen wird.


----------



## Klausdabei (22 März 2018)

Und jetzt kostet die Apple Watch eSIM bei der Telekom satte 30 € extra. Monatlich


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

Klausdabei schrieb:


> Und jetzt kostet die Apple Watch eSIM bei der Telekom satte 30 € extra. Monatlich


Hast Du mal nen Link?


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2018)

https://www.telekom.de/unterwegs/apple/apple-watch-series-3

... nur nicht mit 30 €/mon


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... nur nicht mit 30 €/mon


Genau DER hätte mich interessiert...


----------



## Heiko (12 April 2018)

> Voraussetzung für die Nutzung der Apple Watch Series 3 im Mobilfunkmodus ist ein Mobilfunkvertrag in einem Magenta Mobil Tarif bei der Deutschen Telekom und die Buchung einer MultiSIM für einen monatlichen Grundpreis von bis zu 4,95 € pro Monat.


https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/geraet...tzungen-apple-watch-series-3-im-mobilfunknetz

Von 30,- Euronen kann ich da nix lesen. Oder gibts da andere Steuersätze?


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2018)

Nein stimmt schon. Man sollte ja die AppleWatch für den gedachten Leistungsumfang mit derselben Nummer nutzen, wie auch das Handy. Insofern geht das nur mit der optionalen MultiSim (eine Nummer, zwei Geräte). Natürlich kann man der Uhr auch eine eigene SIM geben, doch das wäre dann ja so, als würde man zwei funkende Handys mit je einer anderen Nummer mit sich schleppen.


----------



## Quastel (1 Dezember 2018)

Geht wohl jetzt auch mit Vodafone


----------



## ReiterRug (22 Januar 2019)

..und O2


----------

